# Planning to settle in Canada



## ashwin4aus (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I m planning to immigrate to Canada, along with my husband.
Both of us are software Engineers.
Which state/city should we chose as our destination in Canada ?
The criteria will be Quality of life, good job opportunities, education, health and climate.

Thanks,
Rashmi


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ashwin4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I m planning to immigrate to Canada, along with my husband.
> Both of us are software Engineers.
> ...


Canada's major centre is Toronto. All the major banks/insurers are located there along with a Provincial Government.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

ashwin4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I m planning to immigrate to Canada, along with my husband.
> Both of us are software Engineers.
> ...



I think it is important to know that Canada is made up of provinces and not states. The best area to go for IT is British Columbia. Vancouver is one of the top 3 cities in the world to live but it is very very expensive. There are lots of IT positions in BC at the moment. Climate is the best in Canada as well. They have a very good quality of life and health care is universal in Canada so it is relatively consistent which ever province you want to go to.

However, before you do anything, I do suggest you do some research and Google this.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ashwin4aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I m planning to immigrate to Canada, along with my husband.
> Both of us are software Engineers.
> ...




First of all, Canada does not have states. If you are planning to emigrate here shouldn't you at least know the most basic facts about the country?

Second, why are you letting anonymous people on the internet tell you where you should live? Shouldn't you do some research into the various regions and cities in Canada, narrow down your choices, and then ask for advice on each of them?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JT9688 said:


> I think it is important to know that Canada is made up of provinces and not states. The best area to go for IT is British Columbia.



Oh really? Waterloo and Toronto are excellent places to go to for I.T. and have a lower cost of living than Vancouver.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

colchar said:


> Oh really? Waterloo and Toronto are excellent places to go to for I.T. and have a lower cost of living than Vancouver.


absolutely. TO and Waterloo are great places as well.


----------



## KatyaSur (Mar 23, 2016)

How much is it cost to rent a flat in this cities? I mean Waterloo and Toronto. I'm also interested in Montreal.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

KatyaSur said:


> How much is it cost to rent a flat in this cities? I mean Waterloo and Toronto. I'm also interested in Montreal.



Too many variables to give an answer. More information needed.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

KatyaSur said:


> How much is it cost to rent a flat in this cities? I mean Waterloo and Toronto. I'm also interested in Montreal.


You might want to do a bit of research yourself eg. google rents in TO or Montreal etc.


----------

